# 444 International control levers



## GaryW (May 23, 2015)

My friend purchased a 444 International tractor. He repaired it and it works. However, there are 3 control levers under and to the right of the seat + 2 lever near the brake petals that we can not figure out. The blue arrows in the photo are the guilty levers.

Can someone help us ???


----------



## A.D. Hensley (May 8, 2020)

1-The pedal near your heel, (I was told) engages both rear wheels and is used when one wheel is spinning and the other isn't. Stepping on this pedal forces both wheels to turn together. 2-The small diameter vertical handle to the left of the brakes is the emergency brake. Connect the brake pedals with the lever, press to the floor, and pull the level behind the triangle piece. To release, push it back in front of the metal triangle. 3-These are the hydraulic levers. The lower one is for the "draft" and the upper one is the lower/raise lever for the 3-point hitch in the back. The two are used in tandem to keep an accessory level and then to raise / lower it into place (like a bush hog, plow, gravel box, etc)

Anyone is free to correct or add to this info.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

A.D. Hensley said:


> 1-The pedal near your heel, (I was told) engages both rear wheels and is used when one wheel is spinning and the other isn't. Stepping on this pedal forces both wheels to turn together. 2-The small diameter vertical handle to the left of the brakes is the emergency brake. Connect the brake pedals with the lever, press to the floor, and pull the level behind the triangle piece. To release, push it back in front of the metal triangle. 3-These are the hydraulic levers. The lower one is for the "draft" and the upper one is the lower/raise lever for the 3-point hitch in the back. The two are used in tandem to keep an accessory level and then to raise / lower it into place (like a bush hog, plow, gravel box, etc)
> 
> Anyone is free to correct or add to this info.


I believe you are correct and win the prize. To put the answer in tractorese, 1 is the differential lock, 3 is the 3pt draft and position controls. Draft maintains the "in ground" position of the implement independent of tractor position. Position sets the height of the 3 pt hitch. You need to refer to the owner's manual for a complete description of the system and how to set the draft position.


----------

